# More  pics from Memory Lane fall swap



## crazyhawk (Oct 29, 2012)

Had a great time and talked to some great folks!  Crazy weather, fun swap!


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 29, 2012)

crazyhawk said:


> Had a great time and talked to some great folks!  Crazy weather, fun swap!




Thanks for the pics!


----------



## rlhender (Oct 29, 2012)

The 56 Phantom in the back of that truck was mine, very clean original 1956... sold it as I was unloading it

Rick


----------

